Ask HN: What are you currently reading? - throwawayt856
======
mtmail
Essentially the same as "Ask HN: What Are You Reading?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21457827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21457827)
from 3 weeks ago.

